# bild in gleich grosse einzelbilder zerteilen [druck]?



## loark (4. November 2007)

moin!
wie der titel schon sagt, möchte ich ein bild in mehrere kleinere bilder unterteilen, die ich dann auf dina4-seiten ausdrucken möchte, um so ein grosses poster zu basteln...
ich habe einen relativ grossen scan, sodass die qualität wahrscheinlich ausreichen wird

wie würdet ihr da am besten rangehen? mit dem lineal und dann kästen ziehen?
gibt es für so etwas nicht vielleicht irgendein tool?

danke!
lukas


----------



## Dr Dau (4. November 2007)

Hallo!

Wenn Du Windows benutzt, könnte "The Rasterbator" ganz interessant sein.

Gruss Dr Dau

PS: und beachte die Netiquette (korrekte Gross-/Kleinschreibung).


----------



## hotschen (5. November 2007)

Posteriza

Oder auch hier.


----------



## Dr Dau (5. November 2007)

Worauf man noch achten sollte, das Programm sollte das Bild nicht einfach nur "zerschneiden" sondern beim nächsten Bildabschnitt noch ein Teil des vorherigen Bildes drucken.
So kann man die Anschnitte überlappen lassen und es kann kein "Blitzer" durch unsaubere Schnittkannten enstehen.
Ich befürchte aber fast dass sowas nur professionellen (und somit kostenpflichtigen) Programmen vorbehalten sein wird.


----------



## janoc (5. November 2007)

Ich weiß nicht ob das mit dem Reader alleine geht oder ob du dafür Acrobat Pro brauchst: Erstell ein PDF in Originalgröße und stell beim Drucken die Seiteneinstellungen auf "Große Seiten teilen" – dann wird das automatisch auf einzelne A4 (bzw. was der Drucker halt kann) aufgeteilt (inkl. Anschnitt, Schnittmarken, ...).


----------



## hierbavida (7. November 2007)

Es wäre zu prüfen, ob ein Digitaldruck nicht kostengünstiger, nervenschonender und professioneller wäre. Aber es geht auch mit PS.

1. Feststelle, was die druckbare Fläche (HxB) des Druckers ist
2. Überlappung (ÜL) festlegen (2...5mm)
3. Horizontale und vertikale Hilfslinien entsprechend setzen (Menu->Ansicht->Neue Hilfslinie...)Maßeinheit mm oder cm mit einsetzen!
4. Menu->Ansicht->Ausrichten an... Dokument und Hilfslinie
5. Jetzt gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, zB Freistellungswerkzeug oder Auswahlrechteck
Ich zeige mal das Auawahlrechteck:
6. In der Werkzeugleiste Auswahlrechteck-WZ wählen
7. Optionsleiste: 
- Neue Auswahl
- Weiche Kante: 0px
- Art: Feste Größe
- H + B entsprechend mit Maßeinheit eintragen
8. an Dokumentkante oder Hilfslinie die Auswahl "anklicken"
9. Drucken, im Druckdialog "nur Auswahl drucken" aktivieren
10. Pkt. 8 + 9 wiederholen bis Dokument vollständig gedruckt wurde

Viel Spaß

hierbavida


----------

